# can any body help me? PLEASE



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

DEAR SIR,

I AM MIZAN RAHMAN, AGE: 27, GENDER: MALE, HIGHT: 5.6", WEIGHT: VERY LOW ABOUT 46 KG FROM BANGLADESH.

SIR, I HAVE BEEN SUFFERING FROM HUGE GAS,ACIDITY AND MUCUS FROM 5 YEARS.GAS MOVINIG MY HOLE BODY JUST LIKE LEGS, HANDS ,SHOULDER AND WAIST.WHEN GAS PASSING IN MY LEGS AND HANDS I FIELLING THAT ANTS WALKS IN MY LEG AND HANDS.MY MOUTH ALWAYS TESTED SOUR OR BITTER.

WHEN I DRINK WATER THEN SOME WATER COME BACK FROM MY ABDOMEN AND THIS WATER CONTAINS CLEAR MUCUS JUST LIKE LOOK HAIR JELL. I AM SURE THAT LIQUID AND GAS THICKEND RIGHT SIDE IN M Y LOWER ABDOMEN

WHEN I PRESSING THE RIGHT SIDE OF MY ABDOMEN THAT I FELLING IN MY HAND THAT GAS AND LIQUID MOVING. MY STOOL PESTY (NOT HARD NOT LOOSE) CONTAIN WITH MUCUS AND OILY.STOOL COULD NOT CLEAR MY RECTUM.

I APPOINTED MANY GATROLOGES DOCTOR IN MY COUNTRY BUT THEY COULD NOT HELP MUCH. THEY SAID THAT ""IT IS IBS"".MOST OF THEM PRESCRIBED ME ESOMIPRAZOLE AND MEVABRINE HYDROCLORIDE. I ALSO TOOK THEM LAST 1 YEARS. IT HELPED FEW SUCH AS IT REDUCE LOOSE MOTION. BUT GAS COULD NOT REMOVE FROM MY ABDOMEN. I TESTED *ENDOSCOPY, CLONOS COPY, XRAY, CBC(BLOOD),STOOL,ULTRA SOUND GRAPHY,BILIRUBIN+SGPT(BLOOD),HGPT (BLOOD), TUBERCULIN/TB , BUT* ALL TEST WERE NORMAL. ONLE *TTG* (TISSUE TRANSGLUTAMINASE ) IS 115.7 WHICH IS MORE THAN NORMAL VATU.

PLEASE HELP ME SIR.HOW CAN I CURE SUCH AS FATAL DESEASE????

MD. MIZAN RAHMAN

DEAR SIR,

I AM MIZAN RAHMAN, AGE: 27, GENDER: MALE, HIGHT: 5.6", WEIGHT: VERY LOW ABOUT 46 KG FROM BANGLADESH.

SIR, I HAVE BEEN SUFFERING FROM HUGE GAS,ACIDITY AND MUCUS FROM 5 YEARS.GAS MOVINIG MY HOLE BODY JUST LIKE LEGS, HANDS ,SHOULDER AND WAIST.WHEN GAS PASSING IN MY LEGS AND HANDS I FIELLING THAT ANTS WALKS IN MY LEG AND HANDS.MY MOUTH ALWAYS TESTED SOUR OR BITTER.

WHEN I DRINK WATER THEN SOME WATER COME BACK FROM MY ABDOMEN AND THIS WATER CONTAINS CLEAR MUCUS JUST LIKE LOOK HAIR JELL. I AM SURE THAT LIQUID AND GAS THICKEND RIGHT SIDE IN M Y LOWER ABDOMEN

WHEN I PRESSING THE RIGHT SIDE OF MY ABDOMEN THAT I FELLING IN MY HAND THAT GAS AND LIQUID MOVING. MY STOOL PESTY (NOT HARD NOT LOOSE) CONTAIN WITH MUCUS AND OILY.STOOL COULD NOT CLEAR MY RECTUM.

I APPOINTED MANY GATROLOGES DOCTOR IN MY COUNTRY BUT THEY COULD NOT HELP MUCH. THEY SAID THAT ""IT IS IBS"".MOST OF THEM PRESCRIBED ME ESOMIPRAZOLE AND MEVABRINE HYDROCLORIDE. I ALSO TOOK THEM LAST 1 YEARS. IT HELPED FEW SUCH AS IT REDUCE LOOSE MOTION. BUT GAS COULD NOT REMOVE FROM MY ABDOMEN. I TESTED *ENDOSCOPY, CLONOS COPY, XRAY, CBC(BLOOD),STOOL,ULTRA SOUND GRAPHY,BILIRUBIN+SGPT(BLOOD),HGPT (BLOOD), TUBERCULIN/TB , BUT* ALL TEST WERE NORMAL. ONLE *TTG* (TISSUE TRANSGLUTAMINASE ) IS 115.7 WHICH IS MORE THAN NORMAL VATU.

PLEASE HELP ME SIR.HOW CAN I CURE SUCH AS FATAL DESEASE????

MD. MIZAN RAHMAN

DEAR SIR,

I AM MIZAN RAHMAN, AGE: 27, GENDER: MALE, HIGHT: 5.6", WEIGHT: VERY LOW ABOUT 46 KG FROM BANGLADESH.

SIR, I HAVE BEEN SUFFERING FROM HUGE GAS,ACIDITY AND MUCUS FROM 5 YEARS.GAS MOVINIG MY HOLE BODY JUST LIKE LEGS, HANDS ,SHOULDER AND WAIST.WHEN GAS PASSING IN MY LEGS AND HANDS I FIELLING THAT ANTS WALKS IN MY LEG AND HANDS.MY MOUTH ALWAYS TESTED SOUR OR BITTER.

WHEN I DRINK WATER THEN SOME WATER COME BACK FROM MY ABDOMEN AND THIS WATER CONTAINS CLEAR MUCUS JUST LIKE LOOK HAIR JELL. I AM SURE THAT LIQUID AND GAS THICKEND RIGHT SIDE IN M Y LOWER ABDOMEN

WHEN I PRESSING THE RIGHT SIDE OF MY ABDOMEN THAT I FELLING IN MY HAND THAT GAS AND LIQUID MOVING. MY STOOL PESTY (NOT HARD NOT LOOSE) CONTAIN WITH MUCUS AND OILY.STOOL COULD NOT CLEAR MY RECTUM.

I APPOINTED MANY GATROLOGES DOCTOR IN MY COUNTRY BUT THEY COULD NOT HELP MUCH. THEY SAID THAT ""IT IS IBS"".MOST OF THEM PRESCRIBED ME ESOMIPRAZOLE AND MEVABRINE HYDROCLORIDE. I ALSO TOOK THEM LAST 1 YEARS. IT HELPED FEW SUCH AS IT REDUCE LOOSE MOTION. BUT GAS COULD NOT REMOVE FROM MY ABDOMEN. I TESTED *ENDOSCOPY, CLONOS COPY, XRAY, CBC(BLOOD),STOOL,ULTRA SOUND GRAPHY,BILIRUBIN+SGPT(BLOOD),HGPT (BLOOD), TUBERCULIN/TB , BUT* ALL TEST WERE NORMAL. ONLE *TTG* (TISSUE TRANSGLUTAMINASE ) IS 115.7 WHICH IS MORE THAN NORMAL VATU.

PLEASE HELP ME SIR.HOW CAN I CURE SUCH AS FATAL DESEASE????

MD. MIZAN RAHMAN


----------



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

THERE IS NO ANY BODY TO HELP ME????


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i am very sorry for all your problems. i am not a doctor so i can't diagnose you. it does sound like you have GERD or acid reflux (the bitter taste in your mouth and acidity) and it sounds like your doc diagnosed this.

many people find that changing your diet and eating food that is not spicy and not acidic--no citrus fruits, no tomatoes etc-- helps control acid reflux (GERD).

if bowel gas--intestinal gas-- is a problem, following a low FODMAP diet can help. there is lots of information about that here on the board and online as well. here is one link.

https://stanfordhealthcare.org/content/dam/SHC/for-patients-component/programs-services/clinical-nutrition-services/docs/pdf-lowfodmapdiet.pdf

monash university has an excellent phone app for the low FODMAP diet.

i can't analyze your blood tests for you--sorry..

if you can't get stool out of your rectum (you said stool could not clear your rectum) --if you have incomplete bowel movements and keep feeling like you need to go all day, you could have an outlet dysfunction such as pelvic floor dysfunction or an internal rectal prolapse.. have you been tested for that? with pfd, the pelvic floor muscles don't coordinate and/or relax properly to allow easy passage of stool. ineffective pelvic floor muscle coordination results in inadequate relaxation of the pelvic floor while attempting to have a BM. the puborectalis muscle tightens and contracts when it is supposed to relax to allow passage of stool. so you can't get it all out (incomplete) and keep having that "have to go " feeling all day.

an internal rectal prolapse can also make it hard to get stool out and can cause increased mucous in the rectum.

a defecatory proctogram test will show if you have pfd as well as reveal if you have any other outlet problems like a rectal prolapse, etc. an anal manometry also helps diagnose pelvic floor problems.

biofeedback and physical therapy can be effective in correcting pelvic floor problems.

if your current gastroenterologist isn't being proactive enough and helping you, get a better gastro doc. often gastros affiliated with university hospitals or motility centers are more knowledgeable, proactive and up-to-date with treatments and testing than other gastros.

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR REPLY MY POST. OUR GASTROLOGY DOCTOR COULD NOT HELP ME MUCH. COULD YOU TELL ME THAT HUGE MUCUSE INCREASE FOR MORE ACIDITY?? AND WHEN I DRINK WATER IT COME BACK WITH CLEAR MUCUSE JUST LIKE HAIR GEL. IS IT CAUSING BY HUGE ACIDITY? I AM ALSO SUFFERING FROM gerd FOR mANY YEARS. i AM WAITING FOR YOUR REPLY.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm really sorry but i can't answer your question. i don't know if acidity can increase mucous.

i do have GERD but mine is a very mild case and i have been able to control it with diet. i never had a problem with mucous like you do but like i said, i have a very mild case of GERD.

i am so sorry you are having such problems and i do hope you can find a gastroenterologist who can help you. maybe try going to a gastroenterologist who works at a hospital or a university hospital. often these doctors are more knowledgeable and proactive.

and hopefully someone else here on the board can answer your questions.

i wish you well..


----------



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

THANK YOU AGAIN FOR REPLY.DEAR ANNIE HOW CAN I GET THIS QUESTION?? OUR GSTROLOGIST DOCTOR COULD NOT HELP MUCH. I WENT TO ABOUT 20/025 DOCTOR IN OUR COUNTRY.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm sorry the doctors could not help you.

that's good that you posted your question on the board. hopefully there is someone here who has this same problem and will be able to answer your question.


----------



## IBS-MIZAN (Mar 8, 2015)

ok thanks a lot anne.


----------

